# Canvas installation



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Was on this one a couple weeks back. Fun job. Thought i'd share.

http://www.decoartisans.com/mural install, Hershey, PA.htm


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good. I guess you guy's had to get along pretty good to get that up.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is awesome! Love the last photo with your crew!:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Very nice, as always, Roadog


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

nice install.

two questions

No laser level?

Ever consider NGPP membership? You'd fit in well with the CT chapter.


----------



## colorfulpast (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks awesome! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Very nice! I love to dry hang those too. What adhesive was used?


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

I was only subbing on this one for my buddy. I originally glazed the walls back in DEC. with 6 shades of blue. Paste was Roman....
In the past 10 years I have helped him out hanging canvas in churches, state capitols and historical buildings in DC. ......Its good work, I enjoy it but when these paintings have values of $50,000 - $150,000....I let Cam do the cutting!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Roadog said:


> Paste was Roman....


That's like saying the primer was Zinsser...


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

LOL....I knew with that answer there was going to be questions! I'll find out today....i'm subbing for a couple weeks painting with his co.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Roadog said:


> LOL....I knew with that answer there was going to be questions! I'll find out today....i'm subbing for a couple weeks painting with his co.


:laughing: I would bet my dollar it is 880.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Not betting. That sounds right.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> :laughing: I would bet my dollar it is 880.


And you LOVE that stuff for murals, don' cha ?


BTW, what did you and Mahke use last week? Some 111 left over from Foxboro ?


----------



## silverhillarts (Jul 17, 2009)

*Looking for Large Scale Mural Installers in Cali.*

Nice Mural - and looks like a good install.
We have been doing it for 30 Years and have a project in California.
Since we usually install our own work, I have no idea what it would cost to outsource - which is what we plan to do since we are talking 30,000 Sq Ft of Canvas ! All 20' High and up to 100' continuous length.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

silverhillarts said:


> Nice Mural - and looks like a good install.
> We have been doing it for 30 Years and have a project in California.
> Since we usually install our own work, I have no idea what it would cost to outsource - which is what we plan to do since we are talking 30,000 Sq Ft of Canvas ! All 20' High and up to 100' continuous length.


I have done many projects like this. Big ones too. Call me at blah blah blah
Tim


----------



## DMWalls (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Tim, If you need any help on the Calif job. I'm available.

No. Calif. Jeff


----------



## jimmural (Jul 21, 2009)

Just out of curiosity. How many of you actually hang wallpaper for a living?

I've read much of the posted forum and I'm amazed at some of the advise. Please don't take it wrong but much of what I've read seems like painter talk and not full time paperhangers. There is a difference you know.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

jimmural said:


> Just out of curiosity. How many of you actually hang wallpaper for a living?
> 
> I've read much of the posted forum and I'm amazed at some of the advise. Please don't take it wrong but much of what I've read seems like painter talk and not full time paperhangers. There is a difference you know.


Full time paperhanger here. Feel free to point out any bad advise.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Jim bought a ticket to the bit bin.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jimmural said:


> Just out of curiosity. How many of you actually hang wallpaper for a living?
> 
> I've read much of the posted forum and I'm amazed at some of the advise. Please don't take it wrong but much of what I've read seems like painter talk and not full time paperhangers. There is a difference you know.


 
I do both ( ay least I used too)


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

daArch said:


> Jim bought a ticket to the bit bin.


Yeah I noticed. He went and took my nice new flag with him, the swine


----------

